# Boarding/Daycare age



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Do people have thoughts on what age daycare/boarding becomes a good thing?

I've had a business trip come up and I have family Watson could stay with, but I'm wondering if he wouldn't enjoy being with other dogs more. There's a boarding/daycare place near us, I've haven't been to check it out yet, but I've heard really good things about it. There is a temperament evaluation of all dogs before they're allowed to stay and dogs are separated by size (small, medium, large) with large indoor and outdoor play areas for each group. I've spoken with the staff and they seem to be very involved and care about the dogs. At night they have either crates or small rooms with furniture, but the dogs are all separated. 

I'm leaning toward just saying I can't go on the business trip, but I wonder if I'm being overprotective. He'd probably have a lot of fun running with a pack for a couple of days. Thoughts? Watson would be just shy of five months. He's never shown tendencies toward being either fearful or dominant, mostly just very curious.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

The keys on any pup on this the Progression of all shots are done and up to date

without them immunity could be a issue on puppies

anywhere

week 16 Rabies a must this one the vet will give you the tag'

the combo shots come every 4 weeks

it takes some time.

Make sure the immunity is ready"


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We tried to take Isaac to daycare at about 5 months. The daycare had two sections, one for small dogs and another for large ones. We came to the evaluation being 100% sure he will pass and stay there for few hours that same day. He was not neutered yet, so they could not put him with large dogs. We tried for a small dogs section. The evaluation was supposed to last about an hour. However, they took him out in less than five minutes and told us he is not ready. Isaac was too excited to be in a new environment and around so many dogs. None of the other dogs seemed to be willing to play with him, however he would not give up and was jumping at other dogs non-stop. The daycare told us to get a trainer and try again maybe in a month.

We went back at about 7 month and he passed evaluation without any issues. He likes going there. However, we still feel that he is too young and try to use the daycare as little as possible. It seems that he doesn't nap there at all. Every time he comes home after a day there he collapses and sleeps until the next morning. Also after few consecutive days there he suddenly decided that peeing inside is ok.

The good thing is that we can monitor him trough the webcam all day. And it is really funny to see that with so many dogs around, he still prefers to hang around the people who work there.


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Milo is 20 weeks (4 months and a half) and I tried taking him to a very reputable daycare but they wouldn't take him because apparently it's the law that dogs ove 4 months need to be neutered (I think its too young and I wont get him fixed until later). I don't know if it'll be the same at the place you're planning to take him to.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you Gabril 1 


4 months good lord

them folks are( NUTS) ;D and 25 reason why on this 

PS we Support Nuts its a Hard job ;D


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help, everyone.
This daycare doesn't have a set age for when they need to be neutered (one of the reasons I like it). There's a 10% fee for intact males if they need extra supervision. They said over the phone he's young enough they're sure it wouldn't be a problem.

I'm guessing that since females in heat aren't allowed and all the dogs have to pass a temperament evaluation before they can stay, they don't end up with too many problems.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think he is an ok age. Our daycare has two outdoor areas just for puppies. We could not take miles until 14 months because they did not allow intact dogs. Overall we like the daycare. They send report cards and daily pictures and Miles is happy to go. We take him a few times a month. I think it is good for his socialization with new people too. He is outdoors all day and plays fetch and plays in the wading pools.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Riley is only 4 months and just got her rabies vaccine. She goes to doggy daycare once a week and loves playing with the other dogs. The separate them by size


----------

